# what school to go to??



## vikki (Aug 5, 2008)

*Hi there, *
*I am currently looking to become a Pastry Chef , however I am not sure as to where i should study. I have been thinking of going to Vancouver to study at The **Pacific Institute of Culinary Arts. But im not sure if I should go and study in Europe, I know a education over there will better prepare me for anything, Im just stuck and I do not know where to start looking. If anyone could help me out it would great!*
*Thankyou!*

*Victoria*:chef:


----------



## amann.nagi (Aug 27, 2008)

Hey there vic! i am also interested in studying in the vancouver area, and after weighing several options, I noticed the following:

Cost:
Vancouver, Canada in general is a lot cheaper than it is anywhere in Europe.
This applies unless you have citizenship of a european country, in which case, the cost would greatly be reduced.

Accreditation:
Both Canada and europe are pretty decent places to study. There is no Better or worse.
Consider factors like, cordon bleu, a french (european) based institute has campuses scattered globally, even in canada (ottawa, i believe)
From searching, i notice that it is not easy to find a culinary course offered past a Diploma level, which honestly, IMO is fine for entry level jobs.

In vancouver, check out these too:

northwest culinary academy of vancouver
nwcav.com

or, for a public uni (on campus experience and what not, look at
vancouver community college
vcc.ca

Hope this info helped you out.

Personally, I am going for the full time, professional culinary arts AND baking courses. 

I am leaning strongly towards NWCAV
Costs half of what you get at PICA
and the course outline indicates that the study is more in depth.


----------

